# iAd en France ?



## nico91410 (21 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous !

Je viens de voir qu'iAd est disponible en France, c'est nouveau ou cela fait déjà un bout de temps ? Sur l'application the weather channel, il y a une publicité pour une voiture. Le résultat est assez impressionnant. 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------

